

Hackers live longer - newsit
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/HealthSci/Brainy_people_outlive_others/articleshow/3124414.cms

======
nazgulnarsil
NEWSFLASH: Scientists make shocking discovery that staying mentally and
physically active throughout life significantly lengthens it. that plus Water:
how wet is it? at 11.

now sarcasm aside, the genes that "make people smart" might more accurately
refer to genes that create a predisposition towards activities that contribute
to the human metric of "smart". A gene that makes you more likely to enjoy
reading isn't the same as a "smart gene".

~~~
jgrahamc
> Water: how wet is it?

That depends on the contact angle with the surface the water is touching.

------
aneesh
> "The researchers also noticed that _few_ of those with the "bad" version
> lived beyond 85 while those with the "good" form were _likely_ to live to
> 100. "

Without specific numbers, these claims are meaningless. Just how "few" people
with the bad version died before 85? And how "likely" are people with the good
form to live to 100?

This would be more credible if they linked to the actual research paper or
study.

Edit: The title here is also somewhat misleading. The article didn't mention
that hackers have a higher level of this gene than average

~~~
streety
Tracking down a likely study is fairly trivial.

[http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/120119761/abstrac...](http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/120119761/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0)

Unfortunately it's behind a paywall.

This is somewhat outside my field but I do have institutional access.

Based on my limited understanding of the area I would take issue with the
quote. Although the data supports the statement that few people with the bad
version lived beyond 85 (survival function was 0.1 at 75 and dropped to zero
at about 87) it doesn't support the statement that people with the good
version are likely to live to 100 (survival function was 0.75 at 75, 0.35 at
87 but still drops to zero at 102

------
joubert
The article's title is actually "Brainy people outlive others".

Well, of course they do, because they are less like to do stupid things that
will get them killed.

------
thomasmallen
This is because we never move from our keyboards, lowering us into a state
much like hibernation.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Technically it's a sleep->suspend->hibernation process, depending on how long
the subject has been immobile.

Power efficient, but the reboot is a killer.

------
nihilocrat
I'm sure my atrocious eating and exercise habits will counter-act any sort of
extra longevity from braininess.

------
jmtame
As I flex my finger muscles!

------
edw519
No, it only seems longer when working on Windows.

------
time_management
I'm dubious. Intelligence is not determined by one gene, but by the interplay
of many, and there's nothing in this research to suggest that the other myriad
intelligence-related genes have any biologically-based effect on the aging of
the brain.

